# Worse day in the woods



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

So I go to my buddy's house for a little bunny chasing. We head out into his woods. We come upon 7 guys, with 3 beagles hunting bunnies. My buddy being the property owner starts questioning them. The excuse they used was the worse the one I have ever heard. " My dogs got away from me. We were just retrieving the dogs."

My buddy goes " yeah right man, that is why you all are lined up and your dogs are running bunnies on my property. I know what you did, you started on the property you have permission to hunt. Then you came accross on my property to finish your hunt. But you got caught before you were done." 

Needless to say we took the chance to see if we could kick up a couple bunnies. But nothing was found except dog tracks and blood where the trespassers shot bunnies on my buddy's property. 

This was a disappointment. Because the tresspassers are my buddy's nieghbors. They know where the property lines are. 

My buddy is not going to report them. He is going to have a discussion with his nieghbor about it. Try to resolve it the friendly way.


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

thats the trouble with running dogs. They dont know where the property lines are.


----------



## anon21511 (Jan 13, 2006)

I don't think it's the dogs fault. The problem is the crime of tresspassing on someone elses property with your guns then hunting their land without permission. The right thing to do is leave your guns with your buddy at the property line, take the straightest route to collect your dogs and get back to the right side of the line, just as the law says you can. 
While some properties may be too difficult to hunt with dogs because of size, it's not the dogs who stopped the truck and started the hunt. 
Sorry to hear about your ruined hunt. Hope the situation gets resolved in a friendly manner.


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

heck maybe you could hook up with them and do a little bunny hunting behind the dogs!


----------



## anon21511 (Jan 13, 2006)

No Fred Bear, and I think you missed my point entirely. The people that trespassed are the guilty party, not the dogs that have no concept of property lines. The OP has every right to be upset. I aplaud his efforts to attempt to resolve the situation himself, and hope that if that doesn't work, he follows through by all legal means. Since you missed my original intent, I'll make it clear. Allowing hunting dogs to run onto property that you do not have permission to be on is wrong, and I don't in any way condone it. Do dogs still cross property lines even when precautions are taken? Yes, even to the most law abiding of hunters, it can happen. It's the responsibility of the dog owner to take all steps possible to prevent it, and not break and laws when retrieving a wayward dog. 
Like it or not, I think we feel quite similarly about trespassers.


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

Birdhuntr1 said:


> No Fred Bear, and I think you missed my point entirely. The people that trespassed are the guilty party, not the dogs that have no concept of property lines. The OP has every right to be upset. I aplaud his efforts to attempt to resolve the situation himself, and hope that if that doesn't work, he follows through by all legal means. Since you missed my original intent, I'll make it clear. Allowing hunting dogs to run onto property that you do not have permission to be on is wrong, and I don't in any way condone it. Do dogs still cross property lines even when precautions are taken? Yes, even to the most law abiding of hunters, it can happen. It's the responsibility of the dog owner to take all steps possible to prevent it, and not break and laws when retrieving a wayward dog.
> Like it or not, I think we feel quite similarly about trespassers.


I could not agree more. I was just trying to make a bad situation better.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I aggree if the people were just starting the day of hunting. Also if I was the property owner. I would have said well you want to hunt my property. You let me hunt with your dogs on my property. 

But the sad thing is they were finishing the day of hunting. My buddy and I both know where they started. The woods is owned by two different people. My buddy and the owner of the property these people had permission to hunt. 

The property is not marked but it is able to be seen where the property line is. Ok well the day was ruined and my buddy will talk to the other property owner.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

There's a lot of small parcells around here and my dogs end up on other people's property from time to time. During deer season I keep a very very close eye on them as I don't want to intrude or spoil their hunt. After season, if they end up there, I unload my gun and prop it against the nearest tree and get the dogs back. Most everyone knows me and how I opperate so I've only had one problem in 6 years (knock on wood).


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

My buddy wasn't upset they were on his property. If they were on his property doing what they said they were doing. Retrieving dogs, but when you are caught lined up 7 guys in a row. You have 3 dogs running, it was pretty obvious that they were hunting. That is what made my buddy mad. 

But these guys blantly told my friend they were just retrieving their dogs. But when they called there dogs the dogs came back to them. Yeah you got some real out of control beagles. So out of control they come to the command and there names.


----------



## Barry (Sep 19, 2001)

Yup! They were trespassing and lied to your buddy's face. 

Worse kind of trespasser.


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

so the real trouble is they were lying! now thats where the problem is. I understand. Gives some of us dog hunters a bad name.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

I can understand if they were just getting there dogs, but they obviously lied and what they did was pretty messed up. That does suck. My worst day in the woods this year is when I found what was left of my 8 pt. Guts hanging in a tree during bow season. I would be pretty bummed about the rabbit hunting situation as well. Those guys had no respect for you're friend.


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

Yeah, have a polite talk with them work things out, probally won't happen again. Be thankful you are healthy and you were outdoors doing what you want to do. But it can't be the WORSE DAY can it?


----------

